# Off the grid island



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My sister sent me information about an island off the west-coast that is off-grid, very similar to Gilligans Island

http://lasqueti.ca/

She tells me that I should sell out of Alberta and move to the island - tempting, very tempting.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a link to a Globalnews report on the island and it's inhabitants.
http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?v=cn1PEN5LiuyhJ1gLm_fo5an8LdTzDaiC#video


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Here is a link to a Globalnews report on the island and it's inhabitants.
> http://www.globalnews.ca/video/index.html?v=cn1PEN5LiuyhJ1gLm_fo5an8LdTzDaiC#video


Just watched the entire video and I believe I could adapt to that life style very quicky. Talk about a community of survivalists and preppers, that's the best example I have ever seen.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds nearly ideal and probably far enough away from any "targets", be they gov or terrorist targets.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

this is exactly the sort of community i would love to build regardless of wether or not the whole shadoobie goes up in flames...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The residence of that island seem to be seriously layed back in an industrious sort of way, especially if they take 3 days to prepare a weeks firewood, We heat with wood in a colder climate and don't spend nearly that much time a month. I could see living like that but all of our old machines would sink the island.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TI - I imagine that their time spent would be back-breaking work, no gas powered machines or electric powered machines. So, to harvest some trees for building the house or heating it would be hand-saws, axe and pully-n-rope. It would be a complete PITA to try to haul enough fuel to the island to run even simple machines - I have no clue how I would weld steel together beyond forge-welding ... Hmmm ... I might just have to become a full-time blacksmith instead of just a part-time one. Now, to dig the ore outta the ground and smelt-it :sssh:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

with that climate I would seriously consider wood gas, but 5 gallons of gas goes a long way in a good chainsaw.


----------



## Brumfield (May 10, 2012)

*Headed for the Mountains of Georgia*

The drug cartel crime has gotten insane here in Mexico, we've had 12 kidnappings within 6 miles of us in the last week, and another truck load of decapitated bodies dumped just over the mountain. I'm selling out here and moving to the mountains of Georgia soon. Below is a link of properties that may interest some of you. I set the search for under $100,000 US, but you can look up what ever your budget will handle. There's still wild game in the Georgia mountains, and potable water from springs and rivers. The market is flooded with remote log cabins in that area due to the tourist trade having fallen off and the housing market collapsed. Now is the time to buy. I have seen several owner finance and lease to own properties available. I've included an image of a 3 br , 2 bath near a small town far from any large city, only $56,000. I'm not affiliated with any relator there.

http://www.mtncountryrealestate.com/z/_a/listing/search-form?searchaction=search&searchId=2


----------

